# Siesta Key anyone!



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 3, 2018)

There is a Siesta Key on the Hyatt site for Sept 1,  2 bedroom deluxe. Not the best time to go but a rare opening. It's 1600 plus points and we are down to 1300 until Oct. plus we are visiting Siesta Key in May but a good find for someone. Aside from K'aanapali it is my favorite Hyatt. I was surprised that on my search a 4 day midweek did not show up but a 2 day did. Not sure if it is the search engine or if they are not wanting to break up the week. I have a feeling that if you call in, the 4 day may be available.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 3, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> There is a Siesta Key on the Hyatt site for Sept 1,  2 bedroom deluxe. Not the best time to go but a rare opening. It's 1600 plus points and we are down to 1300 until Oct. plus we are visiting Siesta Key in May but a good find for someone. Aside from K'aanapali it is my favorite Hyatt. I was surprised that on my search a 4 day midweek did not show up but a 2 day did. Not sure if it is the search engine or if they are not wanting to break up the week. I have a feeling that if you call in, the 4 day may be available.



I just did a search for all nights / all unit types, from now to next year, and the only Siesta Key that came up is for three nights starting today... so looks like it has already been taken.  Its a tough one to book.


----------



## Yolie912 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sapper said:


> I just did a search for all nights / all unit types, from now to next year, and the only Siesta Key that came up is for three nights starting today... so looks like it has already been taken.  Its a tough one to book.


 CAn we book this through Interval?


----------



## Sapper (Mar 12, 2018)

Yolie912 said:


> CAn we book this through Interval?



Interval blocks Hyatt owners (using a Hyatt property on the II account) from seeing any availability of Hyatt properties in Interval because Hyatt owners may not book a Hyatt property through Interval.  IF you own a non-Hyatt property that is on Interval, then you may be able to. I have no idea what Hyatt properties are on Interval as I only own Hyatt. Hopefully someone with a non-Hyatt Interval account will be able to comment. 

All that being said, I have very rarely seen Siesta Key available on the internal Hyatt exchange, so doubt there will be much availability on Interval.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 13, 2018)

Yolie912 said:


> CAn we book this through Interval?


SIESTA Key is difficult to get as an internal Hyatt trade but if you search frequently they do Pop up. They disappear quickly also so you dont have much time to decide. I have never seen them on interval. We have a Vistana unit so can view Hyatt units in II. There are lots of Colorado, Texas, Sedona, and Florida. Hawaii also is one I wouldn't expect to see in Interval


----------



## Yolie912 (Mar 14, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> SIESTA Key is difficult to get as an internal Hyatt trade but if you search frequently they do Pop up. They disappear quickly also so you dont have much time to decide. I have never seen them on interval. We have a Vistana unit so can view Hyatt units in II. There are lots of Colorado, Texas, Sedona, and Florida. Hawaii also is one I wouldn't expect to see in Interval


Thank you!
I have a vistana unit as well.


----------



## Lingber (Mar 31, 2018)

This wont last long! Great property! A few units are available end of September and early October for a 2 night stay and a couple of 3 night stays at Siesta Key. Wish we could go Seen on Hyatt site.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 31, 2018)

Lingber said:


> This wont last long! Great property! A few units are available end of September and early October for a 2 night stay and a couple of 3 night stays at Siesta Key. Wish we could go Seen on Hyatt site.


We grabbed the Oct one. So excited!! There were some 3 day ones left, the rest went before we left for our bike ride this morning. Not sure if they are left but 3 day reservations are pricey


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 31, 2018)

First thing this morning there were 2,  4 days and a week on the site. By the time we grabbed the 4 day and re-looked there were only the 3 day ones on there that's how quickly they disappeared.We didn't have enough points for the week stay. Hope a tugger got it. I'm surprised anyone would give up their week for a trade.


----------



## ral (Apr 1, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> First thing this morning there were 2,  4 days and a week on the site. By the time we grabbed the 4 day and re-looked there were only the 3 day ones on there that's how quickly they disappeared.We didn't have enough points for the week stay. Hope a tugger got it. I'm surprised anyone would give up their week for a trade.


If I remember properly, these were sold as 1/16th ownership with two fixed weeks (Summer or Winter) and 1 floating week (May, September, October, November). What is being seen on the Hyatt Residence Club website is (are) the leftover weeks not selected by owners for their floating week. Owners probably chose points instead of using the one floating week for trading in Hyatt Residence Club or Interval International. Still, very limited availability as there are only 11 units available for Residence Club use at this property.


----------



## Lingber (Apr 28, 2018)

Found a 4 night stay at Siesta Key in late October this morning. We are booked! Added on 3 nights before at Coconut Plantation. So excited! Love the west coast of Florida.


----------



## silentg (Apr 29, 2018)

Lingber said:


> Found a 4 night stay at Siesta Key in late October this morning. We are booked! Added on 3 nights before at Coconut Plantation. So excited! Love the west coast of Florida.


Sent you a PM


----------

